# Virtual Models OK?



## Sully

USS Isabel, 1940. You can't hold it, but software makes mistakes easier to correct, and my use of tools and failing vision (and skill) aren't what they used to be. Plus, I'm not taking up the wife's shelf space!(Pint)


----------



## Keltic Star

Nice model Sully. Here's one sent to me by a job applicant last week of the new AA colours.


----------



## R58484956

AAW = American Association of Woodturners. Bit of free advertising.


----------



## Sully

Thanks, more pix below. Making a 1918 version, and a 1942 version is easy when you can reuse the main bones of the vessel, and get out the virtual paint can.B\)


----------



## Sully

Just finished another: Abraham Crijnssen, Netherlands minesweeper 1941.(Wave)


----------



## ben27

good day sully,th,11,march.2013.04:38.re:virtual model ok.?great models.thanks for sharing.ben27


----------



## Sully

*A few more*

Thanks Ben.

Three more:
USN Buckley, USN J. C. Butler, and KMS Wolf.(Pint)


----------



## ben27

good morning sully.today.04:47.re:thank you for your reply.and more great models.your computer skills are pretty good,thanks for posting,regards ben27


----------



## Sully

I'm lucky the shipfitters don't strike. A new Italian Torpedo Boat (1940) and 2 of my old hulls updated.


----------



## Sully

1 new and 1 repainted.

Dutch Eversteen Class DD in 1941

Late model USN Farragut class DD

Darn, noticed I didn't install the lifelines on the Eversteen. The Chief and the Captain will have my hide. Lucky it can be done at dockside.(Scribe)


----------



## Garethed

Sully said:


> 1 new and 1 repainted.
> 
> Dutch Eversteen Class DD in 1941
> 
> Late model USN Farragut class DD
> 
> Darn, noticed I didn't install the lifelines on the Eversteen. The Chief and the Captain will have my hide. Lucky it can be done at dockside.(Scribe)


Are these 3D models? Which package are you using?
Thanks for info


----------



## Sully

Garethed said:


> Are these 3D models? Which package are you using?
> Thanks for info


They are 3D models made with FSDS (Flight Simulator Design Studio) made for aircraft design. Sad, that community seems to be ruled by hackers. So I no longer build for them.


----------



## caledonia2006

Sully said:


> They are 3D models made with FSDS (Flight Simulator Design Studio) made for aircraft design. Sad, that community seems to be ruled by hackers. So I no longer build for them.


Great work Sully, does it take long to get up to speed with this software? When I worked (retired) I used Solidworks, which as you may know is a 3D design package. I'm planning to build a historic ship for which there are almost no drawings available so to sketch it first to make sure everything fits would be a great advantage. Derek


----------



## Sully

caledonia2006 said:


> Great work Sully, does it take long to get up to speed with this software? When I worked (retired) I used Solidworks, which as you may know is a 3D design package. I'm planning to build a historic ship for which there are almost no drawings available so to sketch it first to make sure everything fits would be a great advantage. Derek


Derek: With your previous experience, you may have enough expertise to handle it. I only have FSDS and some GMAX knowledge. If your program used primitives (polygons making up squares, triangles cubes etc.) as the building blocks for the models, your learning curve would be limited to the methods to construct a model in the new program compared to Solidworks. 

FSDS is M$ windows based (yuk!=easily hacked) and permits input of background plans (profiles) to permit fairly accurate models. I've used photos and drawings (and some hybrids of both) to provide a template of vessels I wanted to build because of the absence, or great cost of plans. I'm 65 and retired, living on fixed income and make models for fun, not for profit.

Another consideration is that this program permits construction of vessels that may be placed in a virtual world (flight sim) as scenery or "aircraft" - ships, but on a flat sea. With my negative experience with hackers in the flight sim world, I wouldn't recommend you go there. Attached is a screen shot of mine from that world.  Its sad that part of my retirement disrupted by such trashy people.

Abacuspub.com is the web address and FSDS 3.5 is the program. It is relatively inexpensive and I'd be happy to give you pointers if you are interested. If I can do it, anyone can.

Good luck.


----------



## caledonia2006

Many thanks for the time and effort you have put into your reply Sully, it's much appreciated. Like you modelling is a Hobby for me.

This is the Ship I am planning to build.









Thanks also for the offer of help, might just take you up on your offer.

Kind Regards Derek


----------



## Sully

Wow, nice looking square rigger. Have you checked archives and possibly some sites about exploration? The biggest problem is that there are probably no photos. You would be restricted to drawings and artist renderings. I've found these can many times be misleading. But, since this is a "fun" project that is irrelevant.

Have you researched ship specifications yet? This, with some similar period ship plans/drawings etc. would give you a try at her. I've done some small sailing vessels, but none of them square rigged.
Let me see what I can find. I'll get back to you.

Perhaps this is better with private messages. I'll send you one after some research. To me this is liking finding a wayward dog. Lets see... where is the owner?(?HUH)

Please post your needs on the ship research research forum here. Someone out there might have some helpful info.


----------



## caledonia2006

Thanks again Sully for your continued support. I have been researching this ship both on this and many other websites including Norway (she started life as the Norwegian Sealer/Whaler the 'Hekla'). Fortunately there are quite a few photos online, if you Google SY Scotia Scottish National Antarctic Expedition 1902-1904 you will find them from many sources. Also a very kind Lady at the Scott Polar Research Institute, University of Cambridge directed me to a book entitled ' The Log of the Scotia' Pub; Edinburgh University Press. It is out of print, and quite expensive second hand, but I was fortunate to find one on ebay last year at a more realistic price. This book contains a number of plates showing the basic scale drawings of the vessel which I can scale up to 1:80 scale.

Like you being retired and on a budget, in order to save money, my wife bought me, at my request for Christmas last year this model http://www.hobbystores.co.uk/default.asp?WPG=HOB_HomePage1&itemid=80835 at a very good price which is a similar type Steam Yacht but a little shorter and wider of beam, but I can correct this. This kit will give me 90% of the materials needed for the build. I have another model on the go just now which should be finished in the spring of 2014, then I will make a serious start on the Scotia.

How I got into this project was the BBC program 'The Last Explorers' which included Dr William Speirs Bruce, you can see the program here on YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTaTwkiAXBs

Thanks again Derek


----------



## Sully

Derek: please check your PMs.(Wave)


----------



## caledonia2006

Sully said:


> Derek: please check your PMs.(Wave)


Thanks for the PM Sully, the website below gives a fairly comprehensive review of the Project.

http://sites.scran.ac.uk/voyage_of_the_scotia/scotia/index.html

Thanks again for your time and efforts. Derek


----------



## Sully

No problem Derek. Research is half the fun!

Just finished a Bangor class minesweeper circa 1940. Over 180 built, 3 versions with different types of propulsion, recip, diesel, turbine. They served the RN, RCN, and RIN. At 180Ft long, a real joy in big seas I bet.

Years of service after 1945 cleaning up allied and axis mines.

Will modify her for a Bathurst Aussie version after I get enough pix/drawings.

Happy holidays all, the dock crew wants off for bad behavior.(Jester)


----------



## Sully

So a few days off is all they needed!

RCN Bangor and Bathurst minesweepers went down the ways.(==D)


----------



## John Callon

I may appear to be a bit stupid here, but what exactly is a virtual model. If you can not touch it what do you do with it??
Regards
John


----------



## caledonia2006

John Callon said:


> I may appear to be a bit stupid here, but what exactly is a virtual model. If you can not touch it what do you do with it??
> Regards
> John


Hi John, As no one has replied to your query, may I offer the following reply. I suspect Sully creates these models for artistic reasons. The virtual model is 3D and allows you to view the subject from any angle. The software Sully uses is primarily for constructing aircraft for flight simulator games. A more serious use of 3D virtual modelling is to construct a detailed engineering model which can then be meshed to allow structural analysis to be performed using finite element software. Hope this helps. Derek


----------



## John Callon

Hi Derek,
Many thanks for your reply and explanation of what a virtual model is. I did not quite understand it all as I have never heard of this type of model before. Again many thanks.
Regards
John


----------



## caledonia2006

Hi John, Here is an example of a virtual model of a pressure vessel with the mesh, ready for analysis. Tap the image to enlarge. Derek


----------



## John Callon

Derek, when you say the virtual model can be meshed, what does that mean. To create a virtual model do you need to have a considerable amount of software. I am thinking about the 3D model that has featured on this website of one of Union Steamships of New Zealand, possibly the Wahine. The detail on the model is beyond belief.
Regards
John


----------



## caledonia2006

Hi again John, If you look at the figure in my last posting closely you will see that the surfaces are covered in small quadrilaterals, this is the mesh referred to. The CAD system generates the 3D solid model of the pressure vessel, and the FE package generates the mesh as the engineer requires, the meshing being finer at the nozzles etc. where stress concentrations are expected. The FE package then calculates an equilibrium condition for all the elements and hence strain for each element thereafter the stress is established over the entire model. The above example is for a thick wall structure where through thickness stresses are significant.

In the case of ships or any other plated structure, we use what is called plate elements since the thickness is relatively small, and generally speaking through thickness stresses are insignificant.

I have not found the posting you refer to but it is possible that the model was constructed using an Illustrators software package or a CAD system with a rendering add-on; either option can give photo-real results. For engineering software for 3D modelling and FE analysis you are talking about many thousands of pounds. And for ships even more. Sometimes the software is so expensive that the engineering company will lease the software rather than purchase it.

Hope this helps your understanding. Derek


----------



## Sully

Nice discussion fellows. Virtual models are another way of modeling. 

I chose an inexpensive flight sim orientated program that works fine for me, but I'm sure cannot compare with the high priced programs.

Since I only build to 90 percent or so, and don't get into fine details, it works fine, and also keeps the "poly" count (building blocks - triangles actually) of virtual modeling.

No you can't "hold" them. But a small hard drive provides miles of shelf space.

A few more attached:

Baku_ 1942 Russian "leader" destroyer
Urugan _ 1941 Russian "guardship" - (destroyer escort)
My Hog Islander jpg is too big - see you next time(Pint)


----------



## John Dryden

The thread with the Wahine John mentioned earlier:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=45635&highlight=wahine


----------



## Keltic Star

The modellers on this site may want to try Delftship Free www.delftship.net/ which is a 3D naval architect modelling program. We use the Pro version but the free release will do most of what you want without cost.

www.delftship.net/


----------



## Sully

Glad to hear there is some freeware for us old folks.

Attached is a pix of my program =FSDS, which is not free but I believe still fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Sully

A few new builds; some merchants:
A Liberty ship and a Russian Timber Carrier 30's-40's.


----------



## Sully

I finally remembered to get the pix of the Hog Islander, and another new one, a trawler the HMT Excellent. The original was my first build and needed a complete new build.


----------



## Sully

a few more;
E/F class RN Destroyer and a German 1918 class minesweeper. 

I'm looking for a stern pix of the German 1940 class minesweeper. None found so far on the web or in my books. The one profile I found seems to be very inaccurate compared to the pix I have found.

Thanks...


----------



## Sully

I'll try a "guess what ship this is?" ....well 2 then.

I hope I've modelled both accurately, again without plans. Thank God for pix and drawings!

First one to guess each correctly wins a virtual beer, if you are the proper age for your locale.


----------



## Sully

no takers ... a few more then. no guessing here. 2 French, a colonial sloop and a WW1 relic still fighting in ww2.(about 6 according to some sources)


----------



## Sully

And a few more:
Zagreb 1940
Stari Bolshevik 1941
Marti 1941


----------



## Sully

Been busy, but still going...Treasury class US Coast guard. late 30's and 43 versions.


----------



## Sully

and USS Lanikai - Phillipines December 41. Great book "Cruise of the Lanikai" by Kemp Tolley. Few pix and no plans available. So a WAG, I'm not happy with her stern.


----------



## Sully

A few more off the ways:

RN J/K/N Destroyer 1940

USN "S-Boat" sub 1941


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
You make nice models *Sully*. (Thumb)

Best regards.


----------



## Sully

Thanks K..............

better than watching the tube.(Jester)

The research is fun also.


----------



## Sully

*a few more*

Greek Destroyer Vassilla Olga 1941

FP - US Army vessel! 1943 - type used in the movie "Mr. Roberts"


2 repaints:

Smerch -Soviet Guardship 1942

Turbine - Italian Destroyer 1941

Working up more in the pipeline.B\)


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Good work *Sully*! 

Best regards.


----------



## Sully

*4 more*

I finished a few more:

Greek Destroyer Leon II 1940
Greek Destroyer Psara 1940
Greek Torpedo Boat Proussa 1941
Romanian Torpedo Boat T 1 1941


----------



## ben27

good day sully.m.today.04:28.#45.re:4 more.more great models.you certainly produce your share of models.you could be called the henry ford of model building,thank you for sharing,regards ben27


----------



## Sully

Thanks Ben.


----------



## Sully

Been busy - a few more:

Romanian Destroyer Maraseti - 1940
RN Captain Class escort (US - DE) 1943

and 2 from the RCN - 1939 - the Canadian ocean going navy consisted of 6 ex 1930s RN 2 stack Destroyers and 4 homebuilt minesweepers. I made an example of each:

HMCS Frasier 1939
HMCS Fundy 1939


----------



## ben27

good day sully.m.today.04:08.#48.re:virtual models ok? excellent display of your latest productions.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## Sully

I was able to heve the shipyard crew finish these vessels before their annual Christmas Holiday:

2 - Italian Destroyers (reclassified Torpedo Boats in the late 30s)
RD - WW1 Italian minesweeper - 30 used in WW2
Celtic - liner = my mother emigrated aboard her to the USA in the early 30s - before the ship's loss, thank God!

Happy Holidays all(Thumb)


----------



## Sully

The yard crew came back from the holidays ready to work. Here are the results:

US tuna clipper - san diego 40's
USN - YP - "yippee" that was one of the above - Solomon Islands 42
RN V&W modified Wair - 42
USN Bird class minesweeper 41 (ww1 veteran)

Enjoy


----------



## ben27

good day sully.m.today04:49.re:virtual models ok,?great models.thank you for sharing.keep up the fine work.regards ben27


----------



## Sully

*something new*

Some of my ships in a virtual world:

URSS Baku at dusk
Loaded tramp
Foundation Franklin with a tow
USS Preston Dec. 1941 rescue of 2 OSUs stranded - to Java.

Enjoy!


----------



## Enri

I find these models fascinating, and would like to know a bit more. Besides the software, are the cross sections of the ships needed, so as the hull can be displayed/built? If the hull is made up of the frames, as my comment above, how is the plating added and then coloured?
I completed a certificate in naval architecture last year, and although FEA was referred to, it didn't actually explain what it was, or probably more to the point I just didn't understand it. 
expect the easiest thing to do is down load the free delftship program, and have a play with it and see how I get on.


----------



## ben27

good day sully m,today.05:34.#53.re:something new.more great models.thank you for sharing.great workmanship,regards ben27


----------



## Sully

Thank You Ben. Still enjoying the research and the building. I'll never run out of ships in my lifetime!

Enri: I can't speak to other programs, but mine constructs objects (primitives)- cubes, tubes and flat objects which are joined together to make whatever you choose using a grid and 3 axies- x/y/z. The composition of these object is in polygons. A cube for instance has 6 polygons - one for each surface. Tubes are actully up to a 16 sided object = 18 polygons. A destroyer takes 2 to 4 thousand polygons - 100 to 300 primitives to construct. 

There is a three dimensional view of the object(s) which then may have either a solid color or a color from a picture for the portion of the object chosen: top, Rside, bottom, front.

There is one of my earlier posts that shows the program and the vessel viewed in wire frame on the 3 axies and the solid colored completed vessel on the upper right.

All complicated vessels require hundreds of the primitives joined together to make the complete product. Your level of detail determines how complicated you are comfortable with. I use a 5 sided tube for most large spars, 3 sided for smaller. The program has a smooth object with rounds it in the three dimensional view. 

I chose not to make one vessel from thousands of the primitives, but instead to render a believable vessel from a few hundred. My destroyers are 2000 to 3500 polygons each. Some builders use more than the 10s of thousands. 

This way I can build many vessels instead of just a few. The hull is rendered from a tube of up to 16 sides, with as many "frames"as necessary to come to the closest approximation of the lines of the vessel - without going overboard.

I research the web, buy books and occasionaly plans to make the vessel. The ships lines are the hardest to acquire, and I have been known to cheat by studying the pictures of vessels in drydock to approximate the lines. Since these are not museum quality, and I'm not in it to make money, its alright with me. This is one of my retirement hobbies.

If you are interested, I suggest you determine what detail you are content with, find a program that does not require $$$$, a super computer and a PHD to operate and start with a simple vessel. But be careful! You may get hooked. 

Good Luck(Thumb)


----------



## ben27

goood day sully.m.today.05:35.#56.re:virtual models ok? thank you for your informative reply.and sharing your fine models.regards ben27


----------



## Samsette

I really like the Foundation Franklin with a tow. I am just stuck in the steamship era, plus have enjoyed Farley Mowat's writings on that subject. Keep on posting your interesting work.


----------



## Sully

Thank you Ben. 

Samsette: I was drawn to the Foundation Franklin by Mowatt's book - "Grey Seas Under." Finding enough photos, and photos of models finally provided sufficient data to construct a model. She represents another unsung small vessel capable of big tasks.

I've completed 2 more USN WW2 Destroyers:

Porter 1942
A. B. Sumner 1943

I've started the final one to complete at least one of all USN classes serving in WW2. That's the Gearing, 14 feet longer than the Sumner as well as some other changes.

I've also finished a repaint of my Hog Islander. I've had difficulty finding other than photos of the twelve larger "transport" Hog Islanders. They were unique double enders. But the search is half of the fun.

Enjoy.


----------



## ben27

good day sully,m,today.05:53.#59.thank you for your reply.and the pictures of your great models.thank you for sharing.regards ben27


----------



## Sully

Thanks again Ben.(Pint)

A few more done:

Victory ship 1944 (new build, my 6 yr old was looking terrible)
Victory ship - postwar
Canadian Corvette - Sackville 1942 before her refit, 1 build view and 2 virtual reality views. Lets see, it would take 20 years to model all of her sisters, especially with the long foc'cle mod.

Enjoy


----------



## China hand

Your computer skills amaze me, Sully. Your Victory ship models are great. A very interesting little show, this thread.


----------



## Sully

Been away for a bit.

Thanks China Hand, just havin' fun in retirement.

A few more added:
2 views of an older USN ww2 floating dock I'm refurbishing,
an RN early flower and another RCN early flower.

Enjoy


----------



## Sully

A few more Flower class - Canadian - you can read the pennant numbers. Enjoy


----------



## caledonia2006

Sully said:


> Been away for a bit.
> 
> Thanks China Hand, just havin' fun in retirement.
> 
> A few more added:
> 2 views of an older USN ww2 floating dock I'm refurbishing,
> an RN early flower and another RCN early flower.
> 
> Enjoy


Especially like the Floating Dock Sully, a lot of work their. Derek


----------



## Sully

Thanks Derek. Sorry for the late reply, I was away for almost a month visiting relatives.

I was drawn to that floating dock because it was built in pieces in the US, towed across the pacific and assembled. There were 2 built this way permitting battleships and full size aircraft carriers to be drydocked without the long voyage back to hawaii or the west coast.
It was an ASBD and here is a link to the NAVSOURCE website:
http://www.navsource.org/archives/09/28/2801.htm

I was fortunate to meet and talk with a fellow sailor at my marina who was the cook aboard one of these. His description of his section being towed across the Pacific was a classic.

Attached are 2 virtual world pix of a Canadian Corvette in heavy seas I've completed.

Cheers(Pint)


----------



## Sully

Been away for a bit. Back in the saddle again. 3 more:

Italian DDs -
Leone - 1940
Sella - 1942

French DD - Jackel 1939

Enjoy.


----------



## Sully

Been a mite busy. The dockyard has been too.

New ones:
Chant, 
44 and merchant_ Brit small tanker for overlord - 60+ built
Langley,
USN's first carrier, seaplane tender in 39, with p40s as sunk in a stupid attempt to ferry A/C to Java in 42 without air cover.
Pecos,
USN oiler lost with most of Langley crew ,army aviation, and its own crew. Interested? Read "Pawns of War."
Elan,
French Aviso - used by German, and Free French after 1940.


----------



## Sully

The dockyard also had a lot of paint available:
2 "4 piper conversions - a DMS and a DM
Gleaves 1942 - Atlantic Convoy escort.
USN -AO22 - 42 config.
Bathhurst class as photagraphed at Tulagi 1942

There's more, I post more next time.


----------



## Sully

2 new builds:

Romanian "Regale Ferdinand 1940
USSR Tashkent 1942

2 repaints of USN DD O'Brian 1942
1 before hit by IJN LongLance and 2nd after.

The ship was surveyed after the damage and found to be sound enough for the trip from the Solomans to Pearl Harbor. She sunk on the way back - massive hull failure, lucky she had another vessel with her.


----------



## caledonia2006

Great work Sully, especially like the camo and the aircraft carriers. Derek


----------



## Sully

Thanks Derek. I'm just having a good time.

Sorry I forgot to upload latest work to my laptop. I'll be posting them shortly, I hope.


----------



## Sully

More ships:

French Guepard DL - 1940
2 RN tribal class - working up an RAN and a RCN
Yugoslav Dubrovnik - DL - 1940

more in next post. Enjoy.


----------



## Sully

A new version of an old one of mine:

USN Fulton - sub tender - from a C3 freighter hull - also made into seaplane tenders and DD tenders, as well as Ap's and Ak's. Also a version with some S boats and crew.

Also RM Pancantaldo (darn - spelling ng) 1942 - newer hull version of Navagatori class.

Enjoy


----------



## Sully

2 more new, from the IJN. I finally saved enough stuff to make believable Kagero and Muzuki class destroyers.

Also a few repaints:
Italian Soldadi class and Greek Aetos


----------



## Sully

Staying in the land of the rising sun for awhile:
4 landing ships. I wondered about IJN and IJA landing ships, here are 4 of the smaller type. (I'm researching the converted merchant types)
P2 - converted destroyer used as such until 1942
P34 - ditto
LS1 - purpose built - around 50 built and used 1944-45
LS101 - IJN (and IJA) version of the USN - LST - about 50 built 44-45

Its interesting to note that the first three of these designs permitted launching of loaded landing craft while steaming!


----------



## Sully

And... an Army (IJA) SS tank landing craft "SS" type, with opening bow doors.

Also 2 models of the Hatsuhara class Destroyer, 1942 and 1944.

The 1944 - like the USN counterparts had removed main battery, increased 25mm AA and air and surface radar. With air superiority lost, no match for the hundreds of state of the art CIC and radar guided USN aircraft.

Back to the shipyard! (Smoke)


----------



## Sully

Been away for a while. I'm finishing up the IJN Destroyrs and smaller vessels:

3 Fabuki class, early, mid and Akatsuki - last with the skinny front funnel.


----------



## Sully

and 4 more IJN:

Akizuki-AA Destroyer
W19 - minesweeper
Otori - Torpedo Boat
Shirahatsu Destroyer


----------



## Sully

Back to the R N.
Found good pix and profiles for the "O" class war emergency destroyers:

G48, G66

Also a VW Wair: L00

Looking for the P-Z war emergency pix and profiles. The profiles are scarce.

I did find enough for the 1944 "CA" class- that is in the works.

Back to work!


----------



## Sully

Still with the RN:

four Hunt class, 2 - Hunt 1s and 2 - Hunt 2s.

Enjoy


----------



## Sully

and...
Three Admiralty S class old girls, and a German MSboot type40:

Enjoy


----------



## Sully

Been away a while.

3 DKM destroyers


----------



## Sully

*some new builds*

1) Uss Sterett- survivor of the Friday the 13th battle IJN BB Hiei, 1942.
2)Abraham Lincoln - Norwegian freighter WW2
3)Haskall class APA attack transport - over 100 in class, part of the 200 Liberty ship USN auxiliary fleet in ww2.


----------



## Sully

3 more builds:

1) PT41 -1941 Phillipines
2) generic coastal schooner
3)Tacoma class USN frigate 1943, based on RN River class, 100 built 10 in use by RN.


----------



## Sully

Holidays and visiting over. Here are a few more:

1) Harris/Dickman class USN APA -1943
2) Matsu/Tachibana class IJN Destroyer - last class built- not intended for fleet use - about 50 built and mostly sunk.
3 + 4) RCN Town class (ex USN)

Back in the saddle again.(Scribe)

Enjoy


----------



## Sully

A Canadian "Park" model built thanks to great plans that were offered on this forum.


----------



## Sully

3 more from Japan:

Type2 Merchant-mass production 44/45 about 100 built.
Type C and D Kaboygan - mass production escorts - 150 built.

Back to the shipyard.


----------



## Sully

*RCN and RN Castle Class*

The final corvettes.


----------



## Sully

*RN and RCN River Class Frigates*

Sub killers.


----------



## Sully

*RN-CA and Adm Leaders*

Remaining busy.
Here are 4 RN:
Two CA class and 2 Admiralty Leaders - HMAS Stuart 41 and Duncan 43 as a convoy escort.

Enjoy


----------



## Sully

On the other side in europe:
KM Bremse 41
KM MS35
KM KM TB39


----------



## Sully

4 KM Torpedo Boats Type 35 and 37


----------



## Sully

Been busy, here are 3 more:
2 Polish:

1 - Grom Destroyer
2- Gryf Minelayer

and,

Armora 1911- British merchant


----------



## Sully

3 more:

Cherokee -USN tug

2 WW1 Italian Destroyers serving in WW2

Suaro

Riboty


----------



## Ravenna

*Wonderful Work*

Hi Sully,

So many beautiful models! Any chance of seeing some of the ones missing from your cfs2 ships page? I'm in the market for anything 1900 to 1918, particularly your 1911 steamer. Looking for some authentic shipe to populate WWI Ostende and Zeebrugge and pehaps some of the Allied ports.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## grahamgillett1

*model of tug*

Hi , I am looking for anyone to make a model of the Gillian Knight tug named after my wife.Sorry it;s a little basic for your expertise.Thanking in advance Graham


----------



## Sully

GG1:
I like the little ones. Sorry I've been away for a while. Can you lead me to pix- specifications or better yet, plans?

Sully? They took away me pint!


----------

